# furniture



## annamari (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi I have to go back to Italy and i want to sell some furniture at very low price are quite new.
some cabinet table tv desk library etc some free of charge just take away
who is interested pls send email i wil contact you
i leave in Tung Chung


----------

